# How advertising works?



## kjchen69 (Nov 19, 2005)

hi guys, new here and I posted a thread and it got deleted, any one knows why? because they didn't give me an explanation and below is the message I send to them, hope they will see this and give me an explanation and I'll update it, thanks

weeks ago I posted a twotweleve SS set in Cookware, Bakeware, Pots and Pans forum, weeks later no one seems heard about it so I thought I'll give everyone the benefit by telling people what's my thoughts about the set, but today I found it got deleted without a explanation, why did you (or the host of forum) delete it? please let me know why did you do this to me as a new member and I thought here is a great place for exchanging people experiences and I thought since no one knows about the questions I posted I would give my own experiences for people to know. I am kind of angry when I found out my post is deleted, please give me a explanation, thanks.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 19, 2005)

If it were advertisement to sell the cookware, that is the reason it was deleted.  I did not see it, so, I can't say for sure.


----------



## pdswife (Nov 19, 2005)

I didn't see it either but 
Texas is right.  No advertising allowed.

Welcome to the group!


----------



## buckytom (Nov 19, 2005)

i saw them yesterday, and it did look like an advertisement. maybe that's why it was deleted.


----------



## Alix (Nov 19, 2005)

That was me, I have PMed you so please go check your Inbox. Thanks all for the reminders.


----------

